# Gulp minnows vs emerald shiner jigs/flies



## Weatherhead (Dec 9, 2017)

Does anyone use gulp minnows for steelhead? Do you doctor them to look a bit more greenish on the back or whiteish on the belly? What size? What jighead size? Does anyone load them onto a jig that already has a bit of flashabou or something?

Just wondering, I’ve never tried, but I’m tempted to bring some with me this weekend when I come north with my daughter. I really don’t want to drive forever only to get skunked.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Weatherhead,

I know some guys that will fish them with their typical hair jigs. It works. I personally like the 2" Gulp or I actually like the 2" power bait minnows in emerald shiner or pearl white on a 1/32oz jig head with a strong hook. Something like that would be perfect for your daughter.


----------



## dfox (Jul 15, 2004)

they are steelhead, big, dumb, and hungry (actually big, dumb, hungry kind of describes me,), anyway, I have used some of the tiny ones on a jig and hooked up when other bait didnt seem to work


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Older buddy uses gulp minnows float fishing with plenty of success, another guy I know fishes them on a small jig head casting and retrieving


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

I can tell from personal experience they work, and work good. I always bring some when I'm out. I use the same setup for floating egg sacs, rig it like a live minnow. I think the smell is what makes them produce when there wanting minnows instead of egg sacs. I have small jar I put a half dozen in with some of the liquid and always have some minnows on me.


----------



## Weatherhead (Dec 9, 2017)

I was up this past weekend and the only hit I got was on a jig I tied, to mimic emerald shiners, but that I thought looked to sparse once it was wet. So I threw a 2” gulp minnow on there and finally got a hit. Lost it though after the mid sized chromer pulled under a lay down.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I gave up on maggots a while ago. I use a 1/32 jig, normally black head/marabou but sometimes switch up and use other colors. Orange head/black marabou is also good for me. One thing remains constant, I always tip it with a gulp white or emerald colored minnow. The ones that come in the little jar. I still haven't gained confidence in my spawn sacs, but I do well enough with the jig/gulp combo.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Using soft plastics is a lot of fun while float fishing. The never ending brands, colors, sizes, and scents make it interesting. Finding something you're confident in is key. For me it's the pearl *********** minnows. Always got them on stock and resort to those when all else fails.


----------

